# Pigeon pox?



## gabi_250 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello,

I feed feral pigeons in my balcony and I've noticed some of them have some sort of growth on their beak. I don't have much experience with pigeon diseases, but I think it might be pigeon pox.

There is this one pigeon that seems to have it worse than the others and it sometimes doesn't leave my balcony. Today, I've even seen him sitting down inside the balcony (not perching), which is worrying because the other birds tend to rest on other buildings. I really want to help him because I'm afraid he is unable to eat, since I've seen him pecking around without being able to pick any of the seeds up.

How can I help him? I've tried catching him a couple of times, but I haven't succeeded yet. Would it even be a wise idea to catch him and attempt to help him? I have no avian vets anywhere in my area and the vets that I know of are not very familiar with bird diseases.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

A photograph attached to a post would be helpful.

If it *is* Pigeon Pox the bird will need to be taken in and kept away from other birds. There's no medication against the virus once a bird has it, so it must just run its course ( a few weeks).Main thing is for it to be fed and watered.


----------



## gabi_250 (Aug 20, 2015)

I apologise for the poor quality of the image, I couldn't get a better shot without scaring him away. I believe it's pox because I've seen 3 other birds with growths around their eyes and beak, but they seem to be doing well otherwise.










EDIT: I've taken him in and I am currently force feeding (he is very thin and unable to feed). I am also treating for canker. I've noticed a foul odor coming from inside its mouth.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm glad you took him in. Maybe you can get a better picture now? Thanks for taking care of him. Supportive care is about all you can do for now if it is pox.


----------



## gabi_250 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you all for the replies.

I've cleaned him up today because there were droppings hardened around his vent. He's been trying to peck seeds from my hand, but unfortunately he's unable to pick any of them up, so I'm still force feeding.

Some pictures from today (again, I apologise if the quality isn't great, but they're indoor pictures and I didn't want to use flash):


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Wow! That looks really strange. Here is a link on pigeon pox: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/pigeonpox.htm

*


----------



## gabi_250 (Aug 20, 2015)

It does look strange because it's rather large..

Also, other pigeons in the area have something not quite as bad, but similar. To me, his lesions look like healing pox lesions. Unfortunately, the one on his beak is large enough to impair his vision. The beak is quite deformed too, so right now it's impossible for him to eat on his own.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you so much for helping the bird who obviously needs your help.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The pox may disfigure the beak so that he may have a hard time eating later on.
How much are you feeding him? If he doesn't eat enough he will get weaker. Can you give him 30 peas maybe 3 times a day. Just make sure the crop empties before feeding again. And offer him water by holding it in front of him. If he doesn't drink, then try gently dipping the beak into it, but not over the nostrils. Not being able to see very well because of the lesion will make it hard for him to eat or drink.


----------



## gabi_250 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you for all the replies and support .

He is drinking plenty of water. I've been able to feed him about 30g of corn a day, maybe a bit less. I've been feeding him 3 times a day. I tried force feeding him various seeds, but it's rather difficult, so I'm just using corn for now.

I've just finished feeding him, but I couldn't make him eat all the corn I had planned to, because at a certain point he vomited the last 4 kernels I had fed him... He coughed for a while before throwing them up. I don't think it was an exaggerated amount of corn, it was just 10g, but maybe I am wrong. Anyway, he ate half of it, maybe more.

His beak is indeed disfigured and he doesn't have nostrils any more . I'm also afraid he might have a respiratory infection because I sometimes hear a weird, watery sound when he's breathing. I really hope I can save him.

On a more positive note, he's now fighting me when I try to catch him and he is much more alert than last night.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why are you feeding the corn? Is it the hard corn from the seed mix?
Can you not get the frozen peas? They are easier to digest, and have moisture in them.
It might be kinder at this point to find a vet and put him to sleep, as it seems he is going to go through a lot of suffering, and not going to be any better for it. Sometimes it is just better for the animal.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you so much for helping this unfortunate pigeon, gabi_250. Are you feeding fresh, canned, or thawed corn? Any dried form of corn is probably too harsh for this one right now. If you can keep this one going, that pox growth will eventually fall off. It's hard to say if there will be permanent disfigurement that will make the bird non-releasable, but I think it's worth trying. JMO.

Terry


----------



## gabi_250 (Aug 20, 2015)

I was feeding hard corn because my other (healthy, but unreleasable) pidgie loves it. I am going out to buy frozen peas and I'll feed those from now on.

I am aware that he's not doing well at all, but I feel like he's making some progress. I can't put him to sleep, he obviously still wants to live (he's trying to eat from my hand). I will do my best to help him and to lessen his suffering.

Thank you for all the advice, I'll let you know how this goes.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pox is very contagious to other birds, so please keep him separated from your birds, and use very good hand washing after handling or feeding him.
Were you able to get the peas? Hard dried corn would be very hard for him to digest. Even well birds aren't going to fill up on it.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

As long as the bird seems to want to keep going and seems to be improving, would keep trying. Would make sure you are not over feeding him too much at a time if he vomits any. Is his throat clear or does he have any yellow or white growths? Is he contained in some kind of cage? You mentioned each time you go to catch him. Us he warm? Thank you for helping him.


----------



## gabi_250 (Aug 20, 2015)

Jay3, he is separated from my other bird and I do wash my hands very well after handling him. I even change clothes after feeding him to make sure I don't contaminate anything. I am currently feeding peas, a multivitamin pill for pigeons and I've added powdered probiotics to the water.

cwebster, he hasn't vomited since last time and I don't think I am overfeeding. I fed him 35 peas in the morning, 35 in the afternoon and 50 before bed. I worry I might be underfeeding.. I've improvised a cage outside and it is quite large so I have to crawl a bit inside to get him. The weather isn't very cold and one of the walls of his 'cage' is the wall of the building I live in, which radiates heat absorbed during the day. Plus, the cage is sheltered from the wind and is mostly covered. I noticed some white growths inside his mouth the first time I fed him and a foul odor coming from his beak, but those are gone now.

An opening has formed where his cere used to be and he is breathing through that now. It worried me at first, but it looks clean and healed. It is larger than a normal nostril though.

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## gabi_250 (Aug 20, 2015)

A quick update: 

Unfortunately, the pox disfigured this poor squeaker badly: he lost his upper beak. The entire thing was covered in lesions, especially on the inside. Of course, I rushed to the vet when it happened, but he couldn't go anything to reattach it. Even if he were to attempt it, I am not sure he would've succeeded. I think the tissue had already died (possibly due to insufficient blood flow), because there was no bleeding when it happened and the tissue left behind was almost entirely healed. I thought about tube feeding Squeaky, but luckily, it's very easy to hand feed thawed peas and thawed corn.

The pox is slowly clearing up, although I've noticed a lesion forming around his previously unaffected eye.

I am now leaving home, but my lovely parents are taking care of Squeaky for me. When the pox clears up completely I will introduce him to my other pigeon, Pidgey.

Thank you for all the advice and support. It's very reassuring to know there are others who care for pigeons.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Where are you going? School?
Nice of your parents to care for him for you. Will he be tube fed when the pox is cleared? He can't live on peas forever. They do make bird formula for tube feeding. Thanks for the update.


----------



## gabi_250 (Aug 20, 2015)

Yep, it's my second year of college.

Well, we are thinking of diversifying his diet. I've read about pigeons with beak injuries that eventually learned how to scoop seeds from deep dishes. I've seen him attempt this, but I'm not sure he will ever manage to feed on his own. We are currently giving him a pigeon multivitamin from the vet (not sure what it contains, it doesn't say on the bottle). I will look into bird formulas, but I think I will need to make my own.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, pigeons with beak injuries have been able to learn to eat by scooping seeds from deep dishes. But without a top beak, I really don't believe that this bird could ever do that. I'm really sorry. Do you guys not have baby bird formula there?

Be very careful introducing this bird to your other pigeon. Without a beak, he has no defense should a disagreement break out, and could be seriously hurt.
Also, I would think that without the top beak, his tongue would have drying problems. This is sad, as without it, he can't drink either. Will probably have to feed a formula with enough water in it to keep him hydrated. Can you guys commit to feeding him twice a day for the rest of his life? Not trying to be negative. Just realistic.
I do have to give you lots of credit for how far you have brought him.


----------



## gabi_250 (Aug 20, 2015)

Well, he is able to drink on his own just fine. I've seen him do it plenty of times. I don't think he's using his tongue to drink though, it just seems like he is sucking water in (just like other pigeons I've seen drinking).

It's just that I haven't seen bird formula anywhere, but I might be able to order it online.

We are currently feeding him 3 times a day and he's slowly gaining weight. Sure we can commit to feeding him from now on, my only hope is that he'll be able to enjoy life despite his disability.

About him being defenseless: I will be careful, but he has the advantage of being able to fly, unlike the pidgey I want to introduce him to.

I know you are being realistic. Thank you for taking the time to help, Jay3.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

gabi_250 said:


> Well, he is able to drink on his own just fine. I've seen him do it plenty of times. I don't think he's using his tongue to drink though, it just seems like he is sucking water in (just like other pigeons I've seen drinking).
> 
> That's great. Solves that problem.
> 
> ...


............................................


----------

